# 24 hour race in the rain?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Doing a 24 hour time trial, fixed, this weekend. Would like to get in 400 miles. Now weather forecast is off and on rain the whole time. What to do?

1. Bail. Rain sucks.

2. Start, but bail if it gets too bad.

3. Put on the rain gear, suck it up and be a man and finish the damn thing.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

3

why is this in commuting tho?

edit--- stopping at any point during a 24hr ride/race is acceptable to me.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cuz*



tomk96 said:


> 3
> 
> why is this in commuting tho?


a) This is really more like a long ride, as opposed to a road race. Road racers typically don't do this kind of thing.

b) I like you guys more. :aureola:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

c) 400 miles qualifies it as a tour.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

A 24-hour time trial?!? Wowsers. That sounds like it will hurt in all kinds of ways regardless of the weather, so you might as well just suck it up and finish if you start.

And fixed? OMG.

Have you done this before? I'd be interested in a report afterwards


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



llama31 said:


> A 24-hour time trial?!? Wowsers. That sounds like it will hurt in all kinds of ways regardless of the weather, so you might as well just suck it up and finish if you start.
> 
> And fixed? OMG.
> 
> Have you done this before? I'd be interested in a report afterwards


Have done before. Stomach issues tended to predominate in the past, but I think I have that figured out. Taking care of my hands is a big challenge riding fixed, as all climbing is standing and yanking on the bars. Here's the bike, btw: http://www.midcalracing.com/mondonico/mondonicopista.htm


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

If it's Davis.....we're all bailing for the first time in two years because of the rain. If you decide to "quit" you may as well complete the loop once you hit Middletown because there ain't short way to turn back without Fuzzy and his red van! * *

I'm sorry we can't support DBC this weekend financially but we'll make up for it in a few weeks. Good luck with whatever you decide. I'm going to strap up the touring frame for a 50 out/back one night camping trip in the rain instead.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*that bad, huh?*



RedRex said:


> If it's Davis.....we're all bailing for the first time in two years because of the rain. If you decide to "quit" you may as well complete the loop once you hit Middletown because there ain't short way to turn back without Fuzzy and his red van! **
> 
> I'm sorry we can't support DBC this weekend financially but we'll make up for it in a few weeks. Good luck with whatever you decide. I'm going to strap up the touring frame for a 50 out/back one night camping trip in the rain instead.


So others are thinking it's going to be a wetfest? 

If I start, I certainly won't get in the van, at least not until completing the day loop at mile 162. It's going to be veryt hard not to get in the car every time around the night loop, 18.4 miles, if it's raining all night long. Every hour, the car will be saying,"It's so nice and warm and dry in here. Come on, you don't need to do this. Get inside." Yuck. 

I've quit 2 events in the last 2 years, and I really don't want to do it again. This is going to be a severe test. 

I guess the plan is to pack up lots and lots of changes of clothes, and if they get soaked, change and start all over. Ride too long in the rain and you *will* get wet, either outside in or inside out. 

Worst thing, though, is how bad it's going to muck up my brand new bike.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Fixed said:


> So others are thinking it's going to be a wetfest?
> .



We're between Devil Mountain Double and Davis Double so we're not exacly bummed to have another relaxing weekend between the two.

The rain is predicted for friday with a passing shower saturday. You'll be fine.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

It's not like the rain is going to foul your derailleur, or affect your brakes, so as long as you have rain gear, I don't see how you have any excuse for bailing out.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If your fitness is good to go, just take care of the chain. Motocross riders use a heavy oil that sticks to the chain regardless of mud and water. You might look into that to keep the chain lubed for 24 hours. 

I am planning on doing a 12 hour time trial in September (Ring of Fire, Oregon) and I plan on changing clothes at the 6-8 hour point. I will also have three sets of wheels since the first loop is 112 miles followed by as many 27 mile loops as I can complete before the 12 hour point. I've done 203 miles in a little over 10 hours, I hope to make 220 in 12.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Ccd?*



RedRex said:


> We're between Devil Mountain Double and Davis Double so we're not exacly bummed to have another relaxing weekend between the two.
> 
> The rain is predicted for friday with a passing shower saturday. You'll be fine.


You doing Central Coast Double? Doing that one next week. One of my favorites. Also did it fixed a few years ago.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*chain*



bigbill said:


> If your fitness is good to go, just take care of the chain. Motocross riders use a heavy oil that sticks to the chain regardless of mud and water. You might look into that to keep the chain lubed for 24 hours.
> 
> I am planning on doing a 12 hour time trial in September (Ring of Fire, Oregon) and I plan on changing clothes at the 6-8 hour point. I will also have three sets of wheels since the first loop is 112 miles followed by as many 27 mile loops as I can complete before the 12 hour point. I've done 203 miles in a little over 10 hours, I hope to make 220 in 12.


The chain is a brand new Izumi V (1/8"), well lubed, running on a new EAI Gold Medal Pro cog and a NOS Campy Record Pista ring, so it should be fine. Don't know how to make it any stronger than that. I have a bottle of lube ready to relube back at the end of the day loop. 

I have about 6 sets of clothes packed so I can change out if I get soaked. First chance is at 160 miles, but then every 18 miles after that, if necessary. 

This one uses the FC508 fixed gear rules, which requires you use the same bike and wheels throughout, except for a wheel failure. My wheels are so solid and proven, though, that I'm not even taking backup. (knock on wood) These are 32, 3x, spoke Open Pros with 14/15 spokes and Campy Record hubs, which I built very carefully myself about 5 years ago. The Pista design is inherently strong, too, with very little dish. Threw on some Gatorskins for this event, expecting to be in the rain. 

Fitness? I have no idea. I've done some wicked fixed gear centuries in the mountains lately, but I've not ridden over 200 miles in a year and a half, and this would be my longest ride since 2001. It's mostly mental anyway, right?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I have about 6 sets of clothes packed so I can change out if I get soaked. First chance is at 160 miles



Don't forget the drop bags at the three (?) aid stations. You could always send some backup clothes to the middle aid if it's raining at the start, and then send the used clothing back in the bag. I just did this at Devil with some sweaty stuff once night fell. I'm quite sure your items would eventually make it back to the community center, that kind of service is what DBC and Fuzzy are known for.

Or use a tiny seatpost rack with change of clothes in a stuff sack with net. We do this on rainy winter double training rides. 

Frankly I would just suffer through the first loop with shoe covers and extra butt'r. We're going riding/camping on your route tomorrow and my theory is; riding in the rain is quite fun when you predetermine you won't be uncomfortable. ;-)

The community center's kitchen will be open all night. My buddy's position on the night loop was a crock pot wtih soup constantly simmering, with a small coffee maker going as well, all night. Ride in, get some soup and coffee, get going.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wool & fenders*

What's the forecast temperature range? If at all cool, I's seriously consider a wool base layer and one or two changes of shorts part way through. Also, fenders will make it much more pleasant - full fenders would be best, but even RaceBlades would help.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



RedRex said:


> Don't forget the drop bags at the three (?) aid stations. You could always send some backup clothes to the middle aid if it's raining at the start, and then send the used clothing back in the bag. I just did this at Devil with some sweaty stuff once night fell. I'm quite sure your items would eventually make it back to the community center, that kind of service is what DBC and Fuzzy are known for.
> 
> Or use a tiny seatpost rack with change of clothes in a stuff sack with net. We do this on rainy winter double training rides.
> 
> ...


Taking along a mid size Camelbak with no bladder to haul rain gear, just in case I need to take it off and on. Will take advantage of the drop bags, too. 

Temps between 50 and 63. Got wool and will probably use it, too. Hot soup is a good idea. May take along some Polar water bottles for that on the road.

Taking two pair of extra shoes. Might be nice to put on something dry once in while. 

This does not look good:


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Accuweather's hourly forecast looks like it will be mostly not rain on Saturday. Doesn't look bad at all...


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*great*



PdxMark said:


> Accuweather's hourly forecast looks like it will be mostly not rain on Saturday. Doesn't look bad at all...


Great! I'll use that one, then. I'm more than willing to shop weather forecasts. Anyone from Portland has got to be an expert. ;-)


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Great! I'll use that one, then. I'm more than willing to shop weather forecasts. Anyone from Portland has got to be an expert. ;-)


Accuweather has been pretty good at letting me know which time window to squeeze a ride in between showers... It's not all that relevant if your ride spans all the dry & wet hours, but maybe their guess on infrequent rain windows is right...

As for that wool... can't recommend it enough, particularly late in the ride in the early morning hours when body heat doesn't seem to want to stick around at all... or if a bit soggy... or even when the sun comes out and warms things up - allowing better breathing than those nice plastic jerseys... A small skull cap in the bag jersey pocket can also be a nice bit of warmth in those cool, dark early "morning" hours...

But I suppose you know all these things... it can't be sunny & warm ALL the time in Fresno...


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Luck Fixed!

That is 1 heck of a challenge, you seem to be the kind of guy to take it and win.

//Here's to a few showers and a warm night.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

rodar y rodar said:


> c) 400 miles qualifies it as a tour.


 For me, a 5 or 6 day tour.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

If you finish that one...

Chapeau!


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Option 3. HTFU.

PS: pack a few emergency space blankets.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I competed in 2 - 24 hr. time trials and was training for a 3rd when I crashed & broke 3 ribs and 2 fingers. The 1st was in N.Y. state, and the weather was good. I think it was in 1973. At that time there were no such things as TT bikes, bolt on aero bars, computers, etc. You just brought your regular road bike. Of course, there was no drafting, etc. allowed. I rode 389.9 miles, which was good for 8th place out of 60 riders. The 2nd one was done entirely in the rain. It rained *ALL DAY*! I quit after about 10 hours, because despite wearing wool, I was suffering with hypothermia. There were only a few finishers. If I was young like then and knew what I know now, unless the weather forecast was favorable, I wouldn't start.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Mr. V, that`s amazing. What kind of course- open roads, closed off roads, track? I`m gonna hit up Google and see if I can find the record for 24 hr bicycle distance.

EDIT: Most of what comes up on Google is either HPVs or super-rigged situations, like drafting trucks around a track. These guys seem to be the keepers of most of what I would consider "bicycling" records:
http://www.ultracycling.com/records/timedrecords.html
Some very impressive stuff. I just wish it said what kind of bikes were involved with each record. I guess they all have to be diamond frames more or less, but I`m not sure.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The course was on open roads. The USCF (ABLA , Amateur Bicycling League of America back then) took as many precautions as possible. The race was monitored very closely, cheating was really impossible. Lights and reflectors were mandatory during dark hours. From sunset to sunrise we rode a loop of about 12 miles over, and over. At sunrise the entire course was opened again. The overall route was pretty flat. Only a few short hills, which weren't very steep. I don't know what the 24 hr. record is, but the guy who won that 1st day rode somewhere around 410 miles.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*absolutely miserable*



Mr. Versatile said:


> I competed in 2 - 24 hr. time trials and was training for a 3rd when I crashed & broke 3 ribs and 2 fingers. The 1st was in N.Y. state, and the weather was good. I think it was in 1973. At that time there were no such things as TT bikes, bolt on aero bars, computers, etc. You just brought your regular road bike. Of course, there was no drafting, etc. allowed. I rode 389.9 miles, which was good for 8th place out of 60 riders. The 2nd one was done entirely in the rain. It rained *ALL DAY*! I quit after about 10 hours, because despite wearing wool, I was suffering with hypothermia. There were only a few finishers. If I was young like then and knew what I know now, unless the weather forecast was favorable, I wouldn't start.


Essentially got rained on for 12 hours straight. It was not raining at the start, so I stupidly did not wear my "real" rain jacket, and didn't take rain pants and cold weather shoes. Started raining within a couple of miles, and by mile 20, I was soaked. By mile 70, where there is a 2000 foot climb, I was very, very cold, sore, and dying on the steep, long hill. Adding insult and injury, on the fixed gear my cadence dropped to about 15 rpms, climbing the steep hill standing the entire way, weighing about 10 pounds extra from all the rain soaked clothes. My shorts were so wet they were chafing my crotch while I was standing. My gloves were sliding around on my hands, which gave me blisters on my palms. My knees started aching. I started getting cramps in my hamstrings and the muscles in my back, which was weird (keep in mind that all climbing is standing and pulling and pushing hard on the bars). There were death defying descents on twisty, bumpy, slippery back roads, all the more difficult to do on the fixed gear. The roads were so bad that I passed a tandem on a descent, me on fixed even. By mile 120, after nearly all of the big climbs were done, I was bonked, as I basically stopped drinking and eating, because my hands were cold and numb. I could barely feel the bottle to pull it out and drink, plus the bottle spout was covered in road grime there from all the trucks passing by 6 inches away at 60 mph in the rain. I could not see, and several times I ran over larger obstacles on the road, which nearly threw me off the bike, as the first reaction when you hit something is to stand and coast over it -- not good on a fixed, which anyone knows who has ever ridden a fixed gear even once. Averaged about 13 mph into the wind the last 40 miles, just praying to get there without being run over by a truck, forgetting completely about my speed or continuing after the 162 mile day loop. Got to the end of the loop and immediately stopped and put on dry clothes. My white socks were black from all the grime. All parts of my body were chafed. I had a very bad attitude, and swore to myself while on the drive home that I'd quit cycling and sell every piece of equipment I have. 

But, on the bright side, I won the division for 12 hours (shh, no need to disclose that I was the only idiot stupid enough to do this on a fixed gear). 

But, now two days later, my mind is back and considering the 210 mile / 13,500' climbing, Central Coast Double, fixed, this weekend. 

Why do we do this?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

So it was a great success!


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Why do we do this?


Because we wonder if we can...

I think that sounds like about the [email protected] ride I've ever heard of... Good job...

PS You're totally ready for the PacNW Spring brevet season...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I think that about the time you were praying NOT to get run over by a truck, I would have been praying for the opposite, had I been in your soggy shoes. Congratulations!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*"success"*



mohair_chair said:


> So it was a great success!


Not really going to claim success by getting another medal to hang on a peg with my ties in the closet, but it might be a "success" in terms of a learning experience. I think every ride has something to teach us, and here I learned:

1. You ride in the rain long enough, you will get wet. Either from outside in or inside out, but inside out is probably a little bit better. I'm taking a vinyl rain jacket next time a weather forecast looks like this.

2. If they predict rain, but your optimism tells you otherwise, take the rain gear with you anyway. Better to haul a pound of rain gear for nothing than be soaked to the bone.

3. Even if your hands are so cold and stiff that it makes it really hard to use your water bottle, you'd better do it anyway, because if you don't, you *will* bonk, and bonking means you are out there in the rain all that much longer. Bonking makes you even more miserable, too.

4. Use a tail light if in doubt. A few ounces that might be unnecessary might give you a lot of peace of mind when it's pouring down rain and you're on a narrow highway with trucks speeding six inches past you.

5. REI rain gloves only work for about an hour. After that, they are a sponge.

6. Doing rides like this fixed can be really hard. 2,000' climbs up steep hills, rain soaked and cold and stiff at 15 rpms standing the entire way just plain sucks. Descents aren't much better.

7. Got to lose more weight to be doing this, regardless of the rain.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes*



rodar y rodar said:


> I think that about the time you were praying NOT to get run over by a truck, I would have been praying for the opposite, had I been in your soggy shoes. Congratulations!


The thought did cross my mind. I kept reminding myself, "this will be over soon."


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I think every ride has something to teach us, and here I learned:


anything about wool or fenders?

As for the gloves... I'm not a huge fan of PI Amfibs, but they do OK if you take them off & ring them out once in awhile


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Why not combine #3 and #5? If you can't open your bottle, just suck on your sponge glove.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Essentially got rained on for 12 hours straight. Why do we do this?


Now see, if you scroll up in this forum to the stickied, "my first bike overnight", you'll see why I backed out of the 12hr........

.......but I had fenders.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Fixed said:


> The thought did cross my mind. I kept reminding myself, "this will be over soon."


Hard freakin' core, man.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*I'm a idiut*



PdxMark said:


> anything about wool or fenders?
> 
> As for the gloves... I'm not a huge fan of PI Amfibs, but they do OK if you take them off & ring them out once in awhile


No, I had the wool there, but since it was not raining, I stupidly thought I'd stick with a normal jersey. No fenders, either. Yes, I know...

Water eventually penetrated my jacket and, I think, was finding it's way down the cuffs of the gloves, so I'm not sure any gloves would have worked. In fact, something not water resistant might have been better, because these were like water bags after a while, holding water in. I really do not know how you all handle it up there in the northwest. I have a lot of respect for you all getting out there, because if I had to deal with this much more, I'm not sure I'd be in the sport at all. 

I will say, though, that on my commute when I'm expecting rain, when I put on my really good Gore rain jacket, my heavy duty winter water proof gloves, rain pants, Lake mtb boots, and heavily Scotch Guarded cycling cap under my helmet, I stay pretty dry for 1 to 2 hours. Without the rain, though, I burn up pretty fast in that stuff. 

Anyone ever try a lightweight wet suit?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Anyone ever try a lightweight wet suit?


Fenders and a long-tail jacket keep the shorts from turning into a way-too-wet-for-words diaper with all the visual and bacterial growth medium connotations that go along with that. I grew to love wool when I figured out how much better it held-in body heat than even the rooty-pootiest synthetics, once you're truly wet, cold, tired & depleted... even a thin wool under-helmet skull cap keeps me way warmer than my synthetic one... gloves.. welll.. there are neoprene paddling gloves.. but I think they all just need toe be wrung out every hour or two... Oh, and wool tights, too...


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Anyone ever try a lightweight wet suit?


change of clothes at each drop station would have been the answer for you I'm afraid. Think you would have liked a fresh jersey and gloves before descending Cobb Mtn?

...and sent the wet stuff back with the aid station volunteers.

...when I ride all day in the rain, I tend to not wear gloves at all, depending on the temperatures of course. This past weekend I didn't wear gloves at all in heavy rain.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Comeuppance*

After being all smarty-pants in this thread about cold, wet riding I've had two of the wettest rides in memory in the past 24 hours. My ride home from work last night caught me with less than my full set of commute rain gear - during an uncharacteristic downpour. Within 5 minutes I had water running off my helmeted noggin and over my face, and within 15 minutes water was sloshing inside my shoes. Not bad for a 25 minute commute. By this morning I had learned my lesson, so I was completely suited up for yet another uncharacteristically hard rain... only to have it peter out shortly before I got to work so I was roasting in my outwardly drenched rain gear.

No more advice from me!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*it happens*



PdxMark said:


> After being all smarty-pants in this thread about cold, wet riding I've had two of the wettest rides in memory in the past 24 hours. My ride home from work last night caught me with less than my full set of commute rain gear - during an uncharacteristic downpour. Within 5 minutes I had water running off my helmeted noggin and over my face, and within 15 minutes water was sloshing inside my shoes. Not bad for a 25 minute commute. By this morning I had learned my lesson, so I was completely suited up for yet another uncharacteristically hard rain... only to have it peter out shortly before I got to work so I was roasting in my outwardly drenched rain gear.
> 
> No more advice from me!


I think we just have to come to terms with the fact that if we do this enough, there will be times when we will get wet and miserable. That only altenative is to always carry your gear, then put it on and take it off as necessary, including during a ride. 

This is probably part of the reason that not everyone rides bikes more.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I think we just have to come to terms with the fact that if we do this enough, there will be times when we will get wet and miserable. That only altenative is to always carry your gear, then put it on and take it off as necessary, including during a ride.
> 
> This is probably part of the reason that not everyone rides bikes more.


Ya... it's usually not that bad... and I don't even mind a weather change in my 25 minute commute. But I can get a little miffed with two weather changes in 25 minutes... dry - downpour - dry (and steamy) can be a little irritating... because the realization of, "oh, I do have to stop to suit up" usually comes after I'm a bit wet, and the effort of pulling everything out & on, only to be in a sauna for the final hill going home...


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*short vs. long*



PdxMark said:


> Ya... it's usually not that bad... and I don't even mind a weather change in my 25 minute commute. But I can get a little miffed with two weather changes in 25 minutes... dry - downpour - dry (and steamy) can be a little irritating... because the realization of, "oh, I do have to stop to suit up" usually comes after I'm a bit wet, and the effort of pulling everything out & on, only to be in a sauna for the final hill going home...


I think for a short ride, anything under an hour, we can handle just about anything. I'd err on the side of prepared, though. I'd rather have a rain jacket on, but unzip it and air out, and still be a little hot, than have no jacket and get drenched. For long rides, though, getting wet really, really sucks. I've learned my lesson. I'll always carry a good rain jacket if the forecast is more than about 10% chance of rain, especially if the ride spans 10 or more hours, several counties, and significant changes in elevation. 

Also, I have found that using real rain pants, when not raining, is far worse than a rain jacket. Legs getting wet seems to be less of a concern than upper body, but still the rain pants, and correct shoes, can keep much of the water from running down or wicking down into your shoes. If in doubt, take it.


----------

